# parse DMAR table failure

## JohnBlbec

hi everybody,

after upgrade from gentoo-sources 2.6.30-r5 to 2.6.31-r6 I can see following error :-(

(booted with param intel_iommu=off)

--- from dmesg begin ---

```

DMAR:Host address width 36

DMAR:DRHD base: 0x000000feb00000 flags: 0x0

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at drivers/pci/dmar.c:642 alloc_iommu+0x205/0x270()

Hardware name:         

Your BIOS is broken; DMAR reported at address feb00000 returns all ones!

BIOS vendor: Intel Corp.; Ver: BTX3810J.86A.2006.2009.1023.1057; Product Version:         

Modules linked in:

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff811ef5a5>] ? alloc_iommu+0x205/0x270

 [<ffffffff8103e5c8>] warn_slowpath_common+0x78/0xd0

 [<ffffffff8103e6a4>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x64/0x70

 [<ffffffff81029bd0>] ? __ioremap_caller+0x1e0/0x370

 [<ffffffff811ef407>] ? alloc_iommu+0x67/0x270

 [<ffffffff81029e72>] ? ioremap_nocache+0x12/0x20

 [<ffffffff811ef5a5>] alloc_iommu+0x205/0x270

 [<ffffffff810b826d>] ? kmem_cache_alloc+0x7d/0xc0

 [<ffffffff814e971b>] dmar_table_init+0x1ea/0x3ad

 [<ffffffff814d3400>] ? pci_iommu_init+0x0/0x17

 [<ffffffff814ea643>] intel_iommu_init+0xc/0x3b7

 [<ffffffff814d3400>] ? pci_iommu_init+0x0/0x17

 [<ffffffff814d3409>] pci_iommu_init+0x9/0x17

 [<ffffffff81009047>] do_one_initcall+0x37/0x1a0

 [<ffffffff814ccf85>] kernel_init+0x182/0x1da

 [<ffffffff8100cdba>] child_rip+0xa/0x20

 [<ffffffff814cce03>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1da

 [<ffffffff8100cdb0>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

---[ end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22 ]---

DMAR:parse DMAR table failure.

```

--- from dmesg end ---

my usb webcam does not work now and sometimes my system freezes :-(

i have intel mb  DX48BT2 with the new (fresh) bios BTX3810J.86A.2006.2009.1023.1057.

----------

